# What states still have not released the results?



## ILvTigers (Jun 23, 2006)

:brick: GA is one.


----------



## Catatonic (Jun 23, 2006)

Virginia


----------



## jstandfest (Jun 23, 2006)

Michigan


----------



## redrum (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes GEORGIA

jesus I thought we had our shit together.............


----------



## knelli (Jun 23, 2006)

Wisconsin


----------



## udpolo15 (Jun 23, 2006)

Illinois


----------



## hail2pitt98 (Jun 23, 2006)

PA.

According to JCIOWA's post under the 'Tally' topic, 29 states have received results. I don't believe any states that use EES testing service have received results.


----------



## silcoxjh (Jun 23, 2006)

Maryland...and according to the "schedule" from October they were 40th...


----------



## rnorth (Jun 23, 2006)

NY is still not in. they use castle worldwide here. we were told it would be JULY!!!! :wtf:


----------



## pitlover (Jun 23, 2006)

Every state that surrounds GA has already released their results... BY MAIL! All we are asking them to do is just update their damn website... :suicide:

I am really hoping that they decide to upload today... I know that in the past they have done it on Fridays... So maybe we will finally get some closure... It starting to get to the point where the state board is going to owe us all job numbers for our weekly timesheets... And reinbursement for any therapy that we'll need for stretching our nerves this far... :drunk:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2006)

anyone email them(GA) recently?

i did last week, but am afraid If I email them again they will put me on some sort of "list"


----------



## ehp (Jun 23, 2006)

July for New York?

ARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

I can't sleep at night. I just want to pass. I can't study again.

I felt VERY confident about the afternoon - suprisingly less confident about the morning. I must pass, for the sake of my sanity - and my husband's!!!!

Someone email Castle!


----------



## cement (Jun 23, 2006)

Colorado. The official line is late July, but then i heard that results were in and that they were getting printed. Like GA, every state around us (except WY) has results in hand.

^^ ehp, you can go into your profile and edit your level to "copygirl"


----------



## fuzzygreen (Jun 23, 2006)

howdy guys.....

i was told on wednesday that the Georgia board recieved the results on tuesday and that we would have something in the mail in 7 to 10 business days (which in Board speak means 3-4 weeks).

i emailed them again today and no response yet, but i'm REALLY REALLY hoping that they'll put something up today. we'll see. the next pe number issued should be pe031196, so keep your eye on the website.

i'm just glad to know i'm not the only one going slowly mad with the lack of results.

:blink:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2006)

well at least that is some news...

I wonder if they are mailing first and then updating the website?

A lot of states have messages that state "we have received them and are doing _____ with them. I think if GA would do that they could save themselves alot of phone calls and emails...


----------



## ZiaGuy (Jun 23, 2006)

Still waiting in New Mexico. I spoke to the State Board on Wednesday and they said they still had not received results.


----------



## fuzzygreen (Jun 23, 2006)

Georgia has just added one name.......just one........registration by examination.....

DAMMIT!!!!! come on and post the rest of the names, you bastards!!!!!!

:brick:


----------



## fuzzygreen (Jun 23, 2006)

......and they've taken that one name back down.

congrats Adam B (last name is something i can't pronounce) in atlanta. you're the big winner.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2006)

what did you use to find that one was added? and then taken away?

search for the last license #?

I was at an ASHE meeting and was hoping they would be up when I returned...

Well at least I dont have to study _this_ weekend


----------



## moodyj2000 (Jun 23, 2006)

So what is the count on who has not released results.

I can tell you right now that Virginia sure hasn't. The best excuse that I have heard from them is that results are released alphabetically and Virginia is close to last. Unfortunately my graduate school package is due this weekend and I was holding off to find out results. If I failed I was going to not submit so I could focus on the exam. I guess I will submit my package and the $50 and take the hit if it works out that way. Damn, this is depressing. I am broke. :tone:


----------



## fuzzygreen (Jun 23, 2006)

> what did you use to find that one was added? and then taken away?
> search for the last license #?
> 
> I was at an ASHE meeting and was hoping they would be up when I returned...
> ...


i searched for the next consecutive license number to be issued (pe031196). there was a name with it for somewhere around 30 minutes, but then it dissappeared.

i did get an email back from julie busbee saying that all passing people will have a license number up by monday afternoon......

that's better than nothing i spose.......


----------



## ILvTigers (Jun 23, 2006)

So if they are posting some now, will they stop and finish posting on Monday? Boy, I hope not!


----------



## OR_CE (Jul 2, 2006)

Oregon still hasn't released results. The Board diid send out a supplemental (oregon law) exam this week.


----------

